# FS: Adult African Cichlids



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Rehoming my African Cichlids, I've been doing quite a bit of overseas travel with work these days so I'm scaling back the fish hobby.

UPDATED PRICING: If you're interested, please make me an offer. I've decided to get out of the hobby (for now, of course) as my job requires me to travel overseas. I'd really like to know that these fish are in a good home, the sooner the better. The prices are what I would like to receive, but please don't hesitate to make an offer.

All are approximately 1 year old, and have been very well taken care of. Healthy, active fish that will brighten up your tank.

*BCA Pricing, better than craigslist!*

Burundi Frontosa still available, I'll take 2 for $25.
10-15 Red Zebra: $10

Also available:

Coral Sand: 50 lbs $50
90 Gallon Aquarium Setup: includes 2 aquaclear 110s, custom made high quality stand, heater once cichlids sell for $300 If you want the tank and fish make an offer. (I will update the list as fish are sold)
130 Gallon Aquarium Setup: Acrylic aquarium with lighting, custom stand, $400
Fluval Fx5 with 6 months of use and media, including some unused: $250


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just PMed U this morning...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send....


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

You got. Picture of your cat fish


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!

Livingstonii and spilonotus tanzania spoken for. Prices adjusted and new gear for sale.

Tha604boi, the catfish looks like this: Synodontis njassae - Google Search


----------



## Takume (Jan 23, 2011)

can i come take a look?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I want the electra and the catfish, Ill pm you


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice community tank. 

Everyone, you won't be dissappointed with his cichlids.

Thanks for the Breeding Pair of Spilonotus Tanzania. The boys love the pair and the N. brichardi.

I'll call you again on Friday to see what's left.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, talk to tomorrow!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

New tank prices!

90 Gallon Aquarium Setup: includes 2 aquaclear 110s, custom made high quality stand, heater UP ONCE CICHLIDS SELL 
130 Gallon Aquarium Setup: Acrylic aquarium with lighting, custom stand $450 obo
Fluval Fx5 with 6 months of use: $200


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed..................................................


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Is anyone interested in the mbuna? I'd really like to move some, I'll sell cheap so please make offers.


----------



## jorom31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Matt,
Are the T. Moori still up for sale. Left a message on your cel... Thanks, Joe


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Pm send thanks!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.

I still have neolamprogus livingstonii, 1 small auratus, 9 cobalt mbuna, 3 yellow labs, zebras (blue, red, others) placidchromis elektra, pseudotropheus aurora, one OB peacock, some 2-3" zebras, the small plecos, one nimbochromis venustus, 2 African butterfly cichlids, and the red empress.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!

Still two juvi Burundi Frontosas left for $15 each.

Also 1 small auratus, 9 cobalt mbuna, 3 yellow labs, zebras (blue, red, others) placidchromis elektra, pseudotropheus aurora, one OB peacock, some 2-3" zebras, the small plecos, one nimbochromis venustus, 2 African butterfly cichlids, and the red empress.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

sorry i'm kinda new with africans. just wondering of the ones above that you've listed, which are mbunas? thanks!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

The pseudotropheus, zebras, and auratus are mbuna.

PM me if you want to come by for a look, I have some really well coloured mbuna!



jayc said:


> sorry i'm kinda new with africans. just wondering of the ones above that you've listed, which are mbunas? thanks!


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Pmed you


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump

Group of 7 Red Empress: $40 Male brightly colored

Pseudotropheus: $7, better deal for groups
Small zebras: $2 each (orange color)


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!


2 Frontosa: $30
Female Pseudotropheus Auroura: 2 for $5
Nimbochromis Livingstoni : 2 for $30
Mbuna: $20 for appx 15 blue cobalts, and red (orange) zebras


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

pmd you for Female Pseudotropheus Auroura


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!

Burundi Frontosa still available, I'll take $25 for 2.
10-15 Red Zebra: $10 for all.


----------

